# first post with pics



## markscomp (Apr 21, 2018)

first post - long time reader and just recently joined

I scrap therefore i am or.... not.

From the advice of another member i thought i would try to post some pics.

The pics are what peaked the interest of a refiner who visited my warehouse.
he visited here on thursday of this week and i am invited to visit their refinery before we send any product.

I was going to post this in the refiner/assay etc post area but wasnt sure. 

We have a lot of this material by weight and I sell a lot of standardly priced materials to a lot of different buyer/resellers - p4, finger cards, power boards etc.... (but never refined)

Wanted to put these out there to get feedback - please


----------



## Grelko (Apr 21, 2018)

markscomp said:


> From the advice of another member i thought i would try to post some pics.



Glad you finally decided to join us in here  Congrats on your first post.

That's some nice pieces you have. I'm sure there's quite a few people on here that can tell you all about them.


----------



## cosmetal (Apr 21, 2018)

Greetings and welcome!

*"We have a lot of this material by weight and I sell a lot of standardly priced materials to a lot of different buyer/resellers - p4, finger cards, power boards etc.... (but never refined)"*

Not in the market for anything right now. But, please let us know your city and state. Being in No. Cali. myself, the freight inbound and outbound can be a deal buster for me.

Peace,
James


----------



## markscomp (Apr 22, 2018)

I am located in central Pennsylvania between Pittsburgh and Philadelphia - just south of Altoona
here are a few more pics to throw out there
Thanks again in advance
Mark


----------

